# Anyone with an Eheim 2017?



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yesterday I was asked to take a look at someone's Eheim 2017 because it wasn't working.

When I take the pumphead off and look at the impeller as I plug it in, it seems to be turning fine. But when the pumphead is secured to the cannister (and yes, the cannister completely filled with water) and plugged in, it doesn't push water out the output hose.

I opened up the pumphead and noticed that the shaft of the impeller is actually two pieces. I can't tell whether the shaft is broken or whether on the 2017 it is supposed to be in two pieces.

Does anyone here have a 2017? If so, is the shaft in two pieces or one?

I know someone else with a 2017 that's running fine but he's away for the next three weeks so I can't check with him...

I'm also wondering whether the pump is just "tired" (I think Eheim discontinued this model in the 80s) and can't push water anymore? Do magnetic pumps lose "power" with age?


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

It only make sense to me that ANY shaft is only 1 piece. Yours could be broken due to overloading or outlet/inlet valve has not been open fully.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree that it doesn't make sense to have the shaft in two pieces.

However, a local LFS here has all sorts of spare parts for Eheims and they showed me a package that included a shaft and the two rubber ends. They said that this was for an Eheim 2017 and the package says (2015/2017), part 7434700. The package includes two smaller shafts instead of what I would have expected: a single long shaft...  

While Eheim filters are the best filters I've ever used, I have doubts about their model numbering policy and hence also about whether their spare part numbering is correct. That's another reason I'm asking  .

See pics of the package attached.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

According to this: Fish and Fins, UK - Eheim filter spare parts diagrams
The correct axel part no. is: 7433700
The picture you post is:7434700

Looks like I am wrong to assume all axels are the same. 
They are 2 seperate pieces!

Akvarie West


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I just received an email from Eheim that confirmed that the shaft of the 2017 is in fact in two pieces. And for anyone interested, the only part of the 2017 pumphead assembly that they still manufacture is the shaft. No impeller and no replacement pumphead. And no, the impeller and pump of the 2217 does not fit/work on the 2017...

So if that's not the problem...



Laith said:


> ...
> 
> I'm also wondering whether the pump is just "tired" (I think Eheim discontinued this model in the 80s) and can't push water anymore? Do magnetic pumps lose "power" with age?


Anyone have any input on my questions above?


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Does it pump any water at all? Even into a bucket at the same level as the pump?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Of course they can get tired, warn, broken, etc. It used to be, a while back, that the re-winding of electric motors was a pretty good business. Now a days though, with the influx of cheap parts due to manufacturing improvements and cheap overseas labor, that is no longer done. generally it is cheaper to buy a new appliance than pay someone to remove, fix and reinstall the old motor.

If there are no replacement parts, it would be easier to replace the whole filter. If one was very handy and able to make, adapt new parts to an old application you might be able to fix the old fiter but by the time you figure out and fix the issue, you'll need a new pump for the tank anyway

OTOH, I am sure there are lots of good DIY uses for a non-working Eheim canister filter.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

JERP said:


> Does it pump any water at all? Even into a bucket at the same level as the pump?


No, water comes out of the output hose as long as the end of the hose is no higher than the water level of the "input" container; so this is just a siphon. As soon as I raise the hose higher, output stops.



> If there are no replacement parts, it would be easier to replace the whole filter.


Yes, Dennis, that's the conclusion I was coming to as well. I was just wondering whether there was something simple I was missing before recommending that.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup, you're hosed. You need to get a new filter.

That happened to my Fluval last spring. I bought it in '91. The poor think just couldn't survive the stress of a thorough cleaning.


----------

